# 1874 Mason jar



## 2find4me

Hi everyone. I need some help on this mason jar. The front is embossed Mason Star Jar and at the top of the jar it reads wireside. On the bottom of the jar it reads k 1874 4. This was one of my grandmas old canning jars. I think it is missing the lid. Thanks!


----------



## 2find4me

Here is bottom.


----------



## epackage

Very common jar worth a couple of dollars, it's missing it's wire bail and top...Jim


----------



## 2find4me

Oh ok thanks.[]


----------



## vintage books

Jim, are you sure it is a wire bail jar?  It would have to have 2 holes, one on each side to hold the wires.  Does yours have theses?


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  vintage books
> 
> Jim, are you sure it is a wire bail jar?  It would have to have 2 holes, one on each side to hold the wires.  Does yours have theses?


 I posted a pic of his bottle with the bail and top, so I'm guessing his should have had it too..


----------



## jarsnstuff

These jars were made in the 1970's, in pint size only.  So the base embossing here is pretty misleading - especially since machine made jars didn't come along until about 1900.  There were also Mason (star) jars made in quarts and pints with a regular screw on type lid and band - also during the same time frame. -Tammy


----------



## 2find4me

Wait I'm confused. So is it a reproduction?


----------



## RED Matthews

No 2find4me.  It isn't a repro.  I must have a couple hundred jars of these types still in my mothers stored canned goods cupboard.  They were used by her from about 1929 to 1950.  They don't have much value, I just left them there - because she did.  RED Matthews


----------



## ajohn

> ORIGINAL:  vintage books
> 
> Jim, are you sure it is a wire bail jar?  It would have to have 2 holes, one on each side to hold the wires.  Does yours have theses?


  absolutely sure. in the first pic towards the top of the jar is embossed " WIRE SIDE "
  I'm not sure why mfgs.put those dates on the bottom, I'm guessing some significant date in history?????????


----------

